# walleye baits



## fish620 (Feb 13, 2011)

check out these lures and let me know what you think


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

those are really nice!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice baits! Do they come in diff colors?


----------



## fish620 (Feb 13, 2011)

have more lures made. Will post pics soon.
Have lots of colors and ideas coming


----------

